
Skysafe Can Disable and Take Over Drones - paulsutter
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/skysafe-can-disable-and-take-over-rogue-drones-in-midair-161620854.html
======
sharemywin
I imagine it has figured out the comm protocol for the popular drones but I'm
sure if you created your own protocol it wouldn't work.

